# Crawford to houston???????



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

there is some speculation over jamal crawford being traded to Houston?? i dont know if these speculations are true but if it is then who will they want to sacrifice for him?????


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I don't think it's true, if anything Crawford will probably be the last guard out of the crew that would get traded. If I'm Zeke I would sarcafice Francis and Steph but not necessary to Houston, just trade them all together for a bag of Doritos. I wouldn't complain.

Edit: He is also the least expensive out of the bunch so moving him would be mind boggling, but we are talking about Zeke here, so you just never know. :biggrin:


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Kitty said:


> I don't think it's true, if anything Crawford will probably be the last guard out of the crew that would get traded. If I'm Zeke I would sarcafice Francis and Steph but not necessary to Houston, just trade them all together for a bag of Doritos. I wouldn't complain.
> 
> Edit: He is also the least expensive out of the bunch so moving him would be mind boggling, but we are talking about Zeke here, so you just never know. :biggrin:


Steve Francis and Jamal Crawford to houston for T-Mac

:biggrin:


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

only 2 players that houston has thats worth taking is yao and tmac.....and neither of them will be traded so....


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

mo76 said:


> Steve Francis and Jamal Crawford to houston for T-Mac
> 
> :biggrin:



ehh no... lol


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

Maybe it's for Houston's #8 pick and fillers. One thing I'm sure of is that Zeke can draft he'll sure get someone good at #8 but other than that he is a heap of trash.


----------



## rebuiltknicks (May 22, 2006)

no i want them traded for any draft picks we can get... ANY!!!! dont care just get rid of them... but i do agree crawford is the best guard we had inconsistent at times.. but he responded well to larry brown...


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Edit: He is also the least expensive out of the bunch so moving him would be mind boggling, but we are talking about Zeke here, so you just never know


You DO realize that a cheaper player is easier to move, right?

Stromile Swift and Chuck Hayes are interesting and available. The Knicks need more players like that than they do overvalued dribbling guards.


----------



## animalthugism (Aug 23, 2005)

Last I heard, Thomas is keeping Crawford and releasing Marbury, so he can join Crawford in the backcourt with Franchise coming off the bench!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

animalthugism said:


> Last I heard, Thomas is keeping Crawford and releasing Marbury, so he can join Crawford in the backcourt with Franchise coming off the bench!


i dont think releasing him is going to do any good... cant another team sign him for cheaper and then the knicks have to pay the difference for the rest of his contract?
gotta be able to get something for him... anything lol

Crawford on houston would be great for them, so you guys would need to get at least the 1st rounder, probably stro swift and luther head?


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

houston dont need him. his not that good anyway


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

ronna_meade21 said:


> houston dont need him. his not that good anyway


Yea you right you guys don't need him you have T-Mac and Yao. Adding another guard like Crawford wouldn't be an upgrade at all.


----------



## rebuiltknicks (May 22, 2006)

Rashidi said:


> You DO realize that a cheaper player is easier to move, right?
> 
> Stromile Swift and Chuck Hayes are interesting and available. The Knicks need more players like that than they do overvalued dribbling guards.



Actually thats very interesting... i like stromile... and chuck hayes im very familiar with cause hes from kentucky and im a kentucky fan.. it would be nice to get chuck and then be able to draft rondo...


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

yeh


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

I don't want Crwaford traded just by watching the Knicks during the entire season it seems to me that Crawford is the best player the Knicks have out there. He has become consistent, his D has improved greatly and plays through Brown's system. 

If Houston could get him it would be steal for them even if they had to give up their #8 pick. Jamal can spread the floor for them and with a ton of open shots available because of Yao and TMac constantlty garnering double teams he will blossom out there and become the legit 3rd scoring option that Houston needs. And he won't be a defensive liabilty either his D has improved and JVG's system on D is relys on team defense.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

jamal is the knicks best player and his contract is not horrible like these other knicks...

if they trade him, they gotta have some screws loose.... but then again, it is isiah....


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

If we trade Jamal Crawford we would probably get Stromile Swift in return for him. I remember Isiah was targeting Stro when he was a Free Agent this past season. He decided to go to the Rockets for the MLE because T-Mac told him to, well convinced him to anyways. Stro didn't even start a lot of games in Houston. It was mostly Juwan Howard that started. Stro only started when Juwan was hurt or didn't play for some reason. But now we don't need Stro cuz we have Channing Frye starting David Lee backup and Josh Boone too, if the promise rumor is true and if it is than Larry Brown is staying and Marbury is gone.


----------



## Mc.Sweet_XQ (May 1, 2006)

osprey said:


> I don't want Crwaford traded just by watching the Knicks during the entire season it seems to me that Crawford is the best player the Knicks have out there. He has become consistent, his D has improved greatly and plays through Brown's system.
> 
> If Houston could get him it would be steal for them even if they had to give up their #8 pick. Jamal can spread the floor for them and with a ton of open shots available because of Yao and TMac constantlty garnering double teams he will blossom out there and become the legit 3rd scoring option that Houston needs. And he won't be a defensive liabilty either his D has improved and JVG's system on D is relys on team defense.


AFFIRMATIVE!


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

ronna_meade21 said:


> houston dont need him. his not that good anyway


If the Rockets get their mitts on Crawford without giving up a lot (with Isiah to deal with, that's not a hard task :biggrin: ), they can be title contenders. Think about it, Alston, Crawford, T-Mac, Swift, Yao, hell.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I doubt this would happen. It would have to be any guard other than Crawford. He has improved his game playing with Brown. Marbury or Francis have to go for sure.


----------

